
Selling a car for bitcoins. For real. - riboflavin
http://www.reddit.com/r/BitMarket/comments/iugzp/wts_2006_chevy_equinox_suv_1195_btc_obo/
======
Curt_Liu
I think bitcoin will be baned sooner or later

~~~
jackpirate
It's already the bane of hacker news.

